# Beware of Monster Medic!



## gsxr150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would not suggest purchasing this product.

Check out this story... 

http://www1.ktbs.com/news/east-texas-ambulance-company-says-stretchers-have-reliability-problems/


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2009)

Other threads on this subject - 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15606&highlight=monster+medic

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12476&highlight=monster+medic

product sounds like a lot of hype with poor delivery


----------



## gsxr150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahh...yes.  I've seen both, and the stryker unit is far better built.  I'm surprised that it's really only ferno and stryker.  I guess those two companies pretty much run the marketplace.


----------



## gsxr150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually it looks like Stryker has a lawsuit out...from just 2 days ago.  

http://www.rfcexpress.com/lawsuit.asp?id=52961


----------



## reaper (Dec 24, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Actually it looks like Stryker has a lawsuit out...from just 2 days ago.
> 
> http://www.rfcexpress.com/lawsuit.asp?id=52961



That Lawsuit is Stryker suing Monster Medic.


----------

